# need help



## bubaba (Jan 18, 2009)

I rent my home and have a gas furnace exhaust chimney problem. 
Our furnace is in the living room in front of the exhaust chimney.
When the temps get lower than ten degrees outside and then warms up
we have a dark, sticky, liquid tha runs down the walls surrounding the chimney. 
When looking at the chimney in the attic it is sweating the ooze that we see on the walls.
Any idea what our problem nay be? or what we can do to fix it? have pics if you need to see.


----------



## edthedawg (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah please post pix of the setup and the specific mystery material.  If this is totally not wood-related, a mod will likely move it to a different forum...  tough for me to tell from your description above if the flue in question was ever used for woodburning possibly?


----------



## DWW68 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am thinking on the same lines as EDTHEDOG. The chimney was probably used for a wood burner at one time. The chimney is to big for the furnace and causing condensation. The black stuff that you are seeing is creosote being washed down from the condensation. If this is the problem, a proper size liner installed in the chimney should solve the problem.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 18, 2009)

Chimney is too cold.  Probably not lined.  Probably against code.


----------



## bubaba (Jan 19, 2009)

here are the pics of my setup and the crap thats comming down my walls, it's not flamable but its sticky, and has no real oder, but when it warms up outside it stops running down the walls, and if you leave it alone it will soon dry up and disappear


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 22, 2009)

Does that stuff look like honey to anybody else?
You ever hear any buzzing sounds in your walls?


----------

